# Sticky  Treatment Diary Area



## Anjelissa

Hi all on the 'Ovulation Induction, Clomid & Tamoxifen' board 

This is just to advise everyone, especially newer members, that we have a 'Clomid & Stimulated Cycle' diary area where you are able to record your progress, thoughts and feelings whilst undergoing treatment. Please click on below link 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=196.0

The diary areas are also there to provide support to other members who may not wish to participate in buddy groups or other threads but seek the valuable cycle information contained within .

Many people feel that keeping a treatment diary helps them feel more in control of the process and the emotions that come with it, along with being a useful way to track progress.

We all know that the going through fertility treatment is one of the hardest and most emotional parts of any fertility journey, and that access to information on how others coped with it is rare to find.
Along with the benefits to yourself, keeping a diary of your treatment will also help others by providing a valuable source of information and support for those going through similar experiences.

Pop in and take a look, and should you decide to start your own diary, please have a quick read through the guidance posts which you will find at the top of the board.

We hope that you find this area a great resource of information and support during your own treatment 

Lots of luck to everyone 

Angie x


----------

